# Isync et sony ericson V600i



## alphi (27 Août 2005)

Bonjour
j'ai remplacé mon téléphone portable Sony Ericson T610  par un v600i, petit nouveau de la gamme
Ok pour une connection bluetooth (sous Tiger),  il s'ajoute bien dans la liste des appareils ...
par contre impossible de faire fonctionner Isync avec cet appreil, apprement l'appreil n'est pas géré par Isync (message de isync parès avoir fait nouvel appreil)
Dommage !

Est-ce le fait qu'il s'agisse d'une nouveau téléphone (15 jous qu'il est sorti je crois ...) et qu'il faille attendre une mise à jour d'isync ?   , j'espère ...  

Effectivement sur ce lien  : http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html
le v600i n'y figure pas ... encore

pour info, un lien sur le v600i : http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=fr&lc=fr&ver=4000&template=pp1_1_1&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10290

merci


----------



## alphi (27 Août 2005)

merci à julien, espace sfr limoges pour avoir cherché et trouvé ce lien : 
http://www.feisar.plus.com/mobile/pages/k60x_isync.html

   

Après téléchargement du patch et création du dossier comme expliqué, le v600i est reconnu dans isync et la synchro se fait sans souci

génial


----------



## Roc (13 Septembre 2005)

Même problème , et même succés dans la manip , mais si je peux envoyer des photos via le bluetooth du téléphone vers le Mac , je ne peux en revanche pas du Mac vers le téléphone...    et ça c'est bien embêtant....
Merci si vous avez une info.


----------



## bved (30 Septembre 2005)

alphi a dit:
			
		

> merci à julien, espace sfr limoges pour avoir cherché et trouvé ce lien :
> http://www.feisar.plus.com/mobile/pages/k60x_isync.html
> 
> 
> ...



Salut,

existe-t-il une solution qui fonctionne sous panther? Actuellement quand je synchronise le carnet d'adresse, certains s'affichent dans l'ordre et d'autres dans le désordre. C'est un peu n'importe quoi.
Quelqu'un connait-il une solution ou dois passer sous tiger?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## FdeB (1 Novembre 2005)

bonjour
dis-moi alphi, arrives-tu à envoyer des SMS via carnet d'adresse en blueTooth ? 9a marchait très bien avec mon 610 et avec mon tout nouveau V600i la fonction est activé mais les SMS n'arrive jamais aux destinataires !!!! très embètant car il n'y a que comme ça que j'en envoye !!!


----------



## bill clinton (10 Novembre 2005)

Salut Bved,

j'ai bien envie de m'acheter un V600i SONY aussi... es tu régler ton souci avec la synchro de PANTHER ??????
merci de ta réponse.

Bill


----------



## leon1983 (15 Novembre 2005)

Je vais acheter le sony ericsson v600i mais il se trouve que mon ibook n'a pas de bluetooth. Puis je acheter n'importe quel dongle bluetooth du moment qu'il s'agit de bt 2.0?


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

La norme BT 2.0 n'est pas encore gérée par les téléphones mobiles...

Malgré ça je te conseil le Bluetooth USB D-Link DBT-120


----------



## leon1983 (15 Novembre 2005)

merci la mouette, je ne le savais pas. Ben maitenant je peux commander tranquilou mon v600i......


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

A ton service


----------



## full-nours (18 Novembre 2005)

bved a dit:
			
		

> existe-t-il une solution qui fonctionne sous panther? Actuellement quand je synchronise le carnet d'adresse, certains s'affichent dans l'ordre et d'autres dans le désordre. C'est un peu n'importe quoi.
> Quelqu'un connait-il une solution ou dois passer sous tiger?




salut, je suis aussi sous panther, et je me demande comment synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse sans passer par iSync...  :rose: 

si tu as 30 sec. pour m'expliquer la manip... 


sinon comme vous, j'ai un V600I, panther... et c la merde.. je pense passer sous tiger des que possible...


----------



## cheche666 (25 Novembre 2005)

full-nours a dit:
			
		

> salut, je suis aussi sous panther, et je me demande comment synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse sans passer par iSync...  :rose:
> 
> si tu as 30 sec. pour m'expliquer la manip...
> 
> ...



Up.

Panther V600i la synchro ne marche pas alors que le téléphone est reconnu !!! Pffff jai cherché sur le net pas trouvé de réponse.
Ca démarre puis, ca met une erreur sans autre explication.

Par contre transfert de fichier sans problème...


----------

